# Mini TT1, Flex TT5.... and Hasseblad?



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 14, 2012)

Sooooo... I just picked up another Flex TT5, and an AC3 zone controller, which means I now have a full set up including 2xSB700's, 2xFlex TT5's, and 1xMini TT1. I know that that the PW's can do 800 feet of iTTL range, and 1200 feet of standard range.

I have a Satter hotshoe to PC sync block. If I stuck that on my Hasselblad 500cm and connected it via PC cable, stuck the TT1 on top of that, and the AC3 on top of that... Could I then use my SB700's in manual mode and control the power remotely? Hmmmm.....

Anyone know?


----------



## Designer (Sep 14, 2012)

I wish I did.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2012)

Let us know how it works after after you give it a try.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 14, 2012)

Son, I don't understand a word you just said.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Son, I don't understand a word you just said.




Basically - Can my SB700's be controlled remotely if the Mini TT1 and the AC3 Zone controller are NOT on a Nikon body? 


I think I'm going to email Pocket Wizard customer service today and ask. I don't want to blow anything up.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay yay!!!!!

Direct from PW's customer support...




> Hi Christopher,
> 
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry. You can indeed use power control with remote Speedlites in this mode! You may notice a sync limitation, due to the longer packets that contain the flashe's power control information, but then again, with a leaf shutter, you may not notice it.
> ...


----------

